# Winterize 23rs - Access Water Pump



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi All
Winterizing my 23rs today - in prepping it yesterday I notice my access to my water pump is through the couch. This is crappy then I took off the cheap wooden panel protecting it from the back storage area and noticed it is easier to access the water pump this way. Is this the way most of you guys that own the 23rs access your water pump?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

21RS but yes that is the way to do it.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I haven't tried it since I don't have to winterize but you might have an easier time getting to it from the rear storage compartment. The pump sits just inside and to the left of the door. Gilligan didn't mount the panel that is supposed to protect the pump in mine he just threw it the compartment so I'm not sure what it is supposed to look like when it comes installed. Anyway that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We have the 21rs and we access through the couch. Can't get the proper angle from the outside storage door.


----------

